# 26' MAKO under construction



## dieseldude

1975 26' MAKO has been in retirement for 5 years I decided to start rebuilding her after years of helping you guys rebuild yours I'm going to try & find time to put mine together. Pulled out the old gas power striped all wiring, hoses, ect. Cleaned & painted bildges. Replaced old Intakes with 1 1/2" . The rudders were so stuck could not turn them with a 36" pipe wrench so droped the whole rudder boxes & had to press them out re bedded them back in rebuilt hyd ram & reinstaled. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## STxFisherman

That's my boat's twin. If you want to come by and check something out or if you have any questions....feel free to ask. It's going to be awesome to have a 26' Mako with twin diesel inboards....great boat!!!


----------



## DavidG

Document your rebuild and post it here and over on the http://www.classicmako.com/ forum. I'd love to see some pics when its finished.

Never mind, I see you already did


----------



## ramrunner

looks good DD.....give us some specs on the motors....look like Steyrs....what are you anticipated numbers? Sam and I are heading down tonight - we'll swing by Saturday and take a looky over a cold one since the seas are like 8'


----------



## JWT

Congratulations, I'm sure it will be nice when finished.
I've got the opportunity to pick up a 1984 254 Mako that needs work. Could you provide any info on what to look out for? Any fiberglass/paint guys in Freeport/Matagorda area?


----------



## chasinbills

Tran does good fiberglass work in Palacios. He did some work on our Mako 282


----------



## myprozac

That will be one sweet boat when its done. What do you think the range will be with that engine. 
Jeff


----------



## dieseldude

STxFisherman What is the fuel capacity of the rear tanks & the fwd tank? The mako spec says 55 gal but it looks bigger than that its hard figure out becuse can not measure without taking out If the bottom is tapered I figured about 65 gal. I think the fwd tank is about 60 gal not shown on the Mako spec. I cannot figure my range without those measurements Im hoping for 2+ mpg at 24k. JWT go to classic mako . com & ask that ? there are a lot of very helpful people there.


----------



## dieseldude

More pix making some progress. console referb building the mold.



















Now the ichy stuf.










pluging the holes


















progressing inside the boat also FW tanks seacocks fuel filters & lines & some wiring.




























My wife told me to start geting the flounder boat rigged up & ready don't think I'm going to get much sleep unless I can quit my job!


----------



## STxFisherman

I had two rear tanks removed and had new tanks built due to leaks. I sent the measurements in and the tanks fit in perfectly. The capacity of each tank is 51 gallons....102 gallons total. The tank under the center console is not functional so I have no idea of the capacity. I do not want to cut the deck to remove the tank...unless I can be convinced that it is not that big of a deal. I do want extra fuel capacity so that I don't have to take spare tanks out with me. I would recommend that you replace the tanks for safety's sake. I had holes in my tanks that were at least as big as a quarter...or even a half dollar! 

Good luck on your project...it's going to be awesome when you're done!!


----------



## ramrunner2

dieseldude-

The glass work on the console looks good. Those electronics will look nice.


----------



## Argo

Who built your new tanks and what was the cost? What material was used?



STxFisherman said:


> I had two rear tanks removed and had new tanks built due to leaks. I sent the measurements in and the tanks fit in perfectly. The capacity of each tank is 51 gallons....102 gallons total. The tank under the center console is not functional so I have no idea of the capacity. I do not want to cut the deck to remove the tank...unless I can be convinced that it is not that big of a deal. I do want extra fuel capacity so that I don't have to take spare tanks out with me. I would recommend that you replace the tanks for safety's sake. I had holes in my tanks that were at least as big as a quarter...or even a half dollar!
> 
> Good luck on your project...it's going to be awesome when you're done!!


----------



## STxFisherman

SeaMount Marine Products out of Tampa, Florida built my tanks. I sent the measurements in and they built the tanks. I opted on going with the heavier gauge aluminum for the tanks. They cost around $400 each and the install was done by a local marine mechanic for $1500. The project was well worth the time and money.


----------



## Argo

$1500 for install???? does that include disposal of old gas?


----------



## STxFisherman

Yes...that was the price....I thought it was very fair.


----------



## Rum Runner

Hey - I need a transom rebuild on my Mako 23 - who do you guys recommend??? I have inquired about it and so far the bids are too high (@$6000)


----------



## fishinguy

I need a new gas tank for my 20' mako. Any help appreciated.


----------



## dieseldude

STxFisherman I have the console off the boat & fwd tank exposed it was stil ful of gas pumped it out aprox 40 gals stop by if you want to see how big a project it would be. Progress is slow still working on console , & wiring. & Still waiting on shafts. Will post some more picts when i get some.


----------



## STxFisherman

Did you have to cut the console out from the deck? My console is not removable...as a matter of fact your staff said something like I would have to put a chainsaw to my console to get it out to replace the front tank. I could sure use 40 more gallons on my boat! I may pop over this next week to check it out. Thanks!


----------



## dieseldude

My console was just screwed down with a teak trim around the base. Yes stop by & take a look once the console is out of the way trim the opening & remove the foam & give it a tug.


----------



## dieseldude

A few more pix of console painted.





































http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m113/dieseldude1/IMGA3438.jpg


----------



## Haute Pursuit

That console looks sweet!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

About tank rebuilding, you might try Southern Sportsman Marine in Houston... ask for Keith. We had to have 2 new 117 Gallon tanks made for our boat and they had to cut the deck to get them out. Those guys did a fantastic job with the tanks and reinforced the cutout deck section to where it was stronger than it was before. Both tanks had holes from the metal straps that secured them rubbing. Our new ones are all glassed in with a bunker in between them.


----------



## ramrunner

G-wood - console looks sweet....that Nav-Net is going to be pretty up there....we'll be down next weekend and will swing by for a looky


----------



## rhale

Looking good D, the console came out great. When do you plan on splashing?


----------



## STxFisherman

It's looking GREAT!! After studying your boat a little more....it's not really my boat's twin. It's either a year older or later than mine. I am planning on cutting out my center console from the deck so that I can replace the center tank this Winter. I also would like to get the boat painted. (The boat had some anti-foul paint on the bottom that has started flaking off). Do you know anyone that would come to my place and do the paint job and/or the center console work? I have a hard time trailoring my boat because of the tuna tower. Please advise...


----------



## Argo

diesel dude, what kind of glass fabric did you use to cover up the old holes in the console, I want to reglass mine and re cut it like that. any advice on the process you used?


----------



## ramrunner2

Nice work on the console. As good as that looks, you may need to add fiberglass work as a new service.


----------



## dieseldude

rhale splashing spring got a long way to go painting the whole boat striped it today & got the shaft today so will instal & hook the other engine next week & try & finish the engine room then start preping for paint your invited... Got a call from phil 31 bert I think the old thunder your dad says he thought about buying it. Well he says he'll have the boat here in December for repower 315s.

STxFisherman I dont think you can find a painter that will work at your place. I recomend Jim farmer for paint. Splash the boat & run it over & haul out if your going to hav the bottom done jim does very good work & for the price that he quotes. He painted a 38 bertram for us this spring. He's painting a sail boat now & we are puting in a new engine. Come over & ck out his work.

Argo My console has plywood in it so I cut pieces of plywood the size of the holes so they were tight fit glassed the back side with 2 layers of 1.5oz mat then ground holes at a taper then cut pieces mat the same size as the holes then larger to follow the taper cut more than you think you need then start glassing make it higher than needed then grind level use premum filler to fill any low spots & sand. 

Sam come & see me I'll put you to work.


----------



## Frenchy

DieselDude,

You need to post the pictures of the Console with some of the goodies added and with both engines now in and most of the wiring completed. Im sure everyone wants to see where we are with the work. Just so you know I am having fun working on this one. Just one favor, quit thinking when you are at home, your cramping me in the engine room.

Gene, aka frenchy


----------



## BigMikes809

Rum Runner said:


> Hey - I need a transom rebuild on my Mako 23 - who do you guys recommend??? I have inquired about it and so far the bids are too high (@$6000)


This guy is in Florida but he is great.
www.hermco.net
If nothing else thier is a lot of good info on his site.
His name is Don Herman I think. Nice guy.
You can do it yourself with help from the www.classicmako.com site or the www.classicseacraft.com site. Not as hard as it looks.
BigMike


----------



## capt kim

This boat brings back fond memories for me. In 2001 I was the captain of a 1977 model 26' Mako CC, the _Reel Addiction _out of Port A. She was powered by twin Yanmars/Twin Discs, and could smoke most O/B's on any except a flat calm day. She had 2 55 gallon saddle tanks, and a range of some 150 miles. Really sweet boat. Hope your project produces something as good as she was.

Kim


----------



## dieseldude

A few more pix of progress.









Adding spray rails.


















Adding controls & electronics to console.


















Removed platform & cut & glassed in scupers.



























Been sanding & patching lots of holes getting ready for paint.









Will post more pix as we progress.
Daryl


----------



## STxFisherman

Capt. Kim....I bought a 26 ft Mako from Port A that I now know is a 1977 model from the title, (I thought that Mako only built 26 ft inboards in '75 and '76). I have older pictures of my boat and did not see the name of the boat on the back...but it could have been painted. The motors that are in the boat were put in new in 2002...and they are gasoline engines. I bought the boat from Mike with Towboats USA...could this be the same boat?


----------



## rhale

Looking excellent D. The console came out great. I will be by the shop to check it out soon.


----------



## STxFisherman

Here are a couple of the pics of my boat when she was younger...
She had a Florida license at one point...and I guess she ended up in Port A after that. The fact that this boat is a 1977 Mako makes me wonder if it's the same boat. (had to edit the post because I called my boat an it instead of a she....lol).


----------



## dieseldude

STx the boat that capt Kim is talking about is the one that fox has for sale.

Rhale thanks come see us & tell us about the tuna masacure.


----------



## ramrunner2

D- everything looks real good. If you can keep Frenchy from taking coffee breaks, you will be ready for a March wahoo run.


----------



## ramrunner

Daryl, the new scuppers and spray rails look good - those electronics sure look purdee......git er dun so we can see the #'s on those Steyrs......


----------



## Frenchy

RamRunner,
I don't get coffee breaks, D just keeps dreaming of new things to add and I have to redo the work I already did HA HA. Just kidding, working on it in between jobs, not much time to spend on it. Would like to stay late but taking college classes and raising grandsons take a lot of my time. Frenchy


----------



## dieseldude

Sam & Nick bring your sanding duds this weekend!!!!!


----------



## ramrunner

no can do D....i'm stuck in SA. I will tell Sam though, he'll be down there - Good Luck!


----------



## STxFisherman

Hey Dieseldude....
Any new pics of the Mako project??


----------



## dieseldude

*Getting Bling Bling*

Yes sir got paint on sanded & buffed out started puting on the bump rail, pollishing hardware & installing, & today put barrier coat & bottom paint. Also started striping hard top.
















































































It's nice to start putting things on instead of taking them off.
Daryl


----------



## Pope

You guys rule. I have been watching in the shadows. Beautiful work. How much will you have in the boat, barr labor?


----------



## cannonjb123

amazing work, great to see. I'd much rather have a boat like that than a new sixfigure cc any day.


----------



## bwguardian

Wow, nice; what did you spray her with....gel or urethane?


----------



## JW AKA JEFF

NICE, going to be a sweet boat...........I buy motors and trailer parts but my MAKO keeps on ticking, LOL.


----------



## STxFisherman

Very nice!!! She's a beauty....


----------



## dieseldude

Thanks guys enjoying working on my own boat sprayed with awgrip hopfully will finish in time to make a run at some spring hoos!


----------



## Argo

what kind of splash guards are those along the side of the boat? brand?


----------



## ramrunner2

Looks great D. Rub rail looks real nice. Get that console on so you can go fishing.

Sam


----------



## Spots and Dots

ya'll did a great job!


----------



## dieseldude

Argo the spray rails are from Taco same people that make the bump rails they come in 18' 24' & 36' lengths. I used the 18' cost about $200 each + freight. I looked at the smart rails kind of expensive aprox $600 for 2 9' rails includs adhesive. I'm anxious to try them out.

Daryl


----------



## Argo

how are the taco rails applied. I know that the smart rails use 3m adhesive, are the taco the same?


----------



## dieseldude

I drilled & counter sunk them every 6" sanded to rough them up & sanded the hull to gellcoat then used 3m 5200 slow cure & screwed to the hull


----------



## dieseldude

Got a little more done masked sanded & painted non skid on top a few pix.





































Also masked sanded & painted boot stripe, & mounted trim tabs.




































Daryl


----------



## STxFisherman

Absolutely Beautiful!!! My Ho Dawg is feeling like she needs some makeup. Great work!!

Is the non-skid that you used....Durabak?


----------



## dieseldude

STx used awgrip rolled it on.


----------



## haparks

wow like ur trailor--double wow on the finish product u gonna enjoy that


----------



## ramrunner2

Looks good D. Sorry I couldn't get by on Sunday, I had to get the little girl back home.


----------



## BigMikes809

Any estimates on performance and range yet?
I like the tower. What is your beam?


----------



## tmcmahon

Very nice work....big pat on the back!!!


----------



## Crossroads

Did you roll-n-tip the awlgrip or just roll it, the pics are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## dieseldude

Thanks alot guys!!! Valkyrie I rolled the awgrip 1st cote with nonskid 2nd cote just paint. Big mike hoping for 25-30 knot cruse & should have 300-350 mile range, beam is 9'6". Hopefully finish & start proping April.


----------



## Fowlhooked

Wow!!! The boat is looking great. You guys have really made some progress.


----------



## VJER

Very nice job dieseldude...Vic


----------



## Argo

that thing is looking GREAT.


----------



## ripleyb

What an excellent thread, you guys are doing some awesome work!


----------



## dieseldude

A few progress pix & update on progress not progressing as fast as I was hoping, work has been getting in the way & the night crew has been doing his best.









Insulated the fish box & painting the aft deck



























Finishing up wiring, auto pilot, macerator for fish box, & exhust befor the deck goes down









wiring, steering, & electronics going in the console



























put the name on


----------



## dieseldude

Also repowering three 31 Bertrams heres two that we have in the shop.


----------



## Fishdaze

Man you've done a beautiful job on your Mako! She's awsome.

Those old Berts are sweet too.


----------



## ramrunner2

Lookin really good D. I see you and Brian working, but Frenchy is just standing around with a deer in head lights look. See you next weekend.

Sam


----------



## dieseldude

sam we missed you last night you didnt miss much just primrib drinks







& good company.


----------



## captainemil

looks great, keep up the good work


----------



## Frenchy

Sam, I was directing the work being done, The look is what the hell are you doing not the deer look. HAHAHA
Gene


----------



## Batboy0068

You Guys Kick A**


----------



## phil k

hello and thanks for letting me join in .no my boat is not a mako sorry,,dd and his crew have done a super great job on my install,i just want to say thanks all.

phil

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g233/thereheis/100_3368.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g233/thereheis/100_3423.jpg


----------



## Batboy0068

Do you guys sell these when you are done? Looks like you have a shop and do great work if I need a boat repowered do you guys do this send me a PM with contact info.


----------



## phil k

i am not selling mine.i'll keep it till i can't get on it any more..

phil


----------



## phil k

*for frenchy*

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g233/thereheis/100_3436.jpg

this ones for you


----------



## dieseldude

Batboy no we dont sell these boats they are customers boats in for repowers except the mako is mine hope to find time to use it & yes we do repowers about 5-10 a year. Its Gatewood's Service & Repair In Rockport 361-727-9787.
Thanks Daryl


----------



## Frenchy

Thanks Phil, you could have taken a better picture of me, I look like well just use your imagination. Gene


----------



## dieseldude

A few more prgress pix.
Painted & non skided the front & aft decks & set the aft deck.




































Replaced the teak with starboard & instaled the console.



























welding on the tower before sending off for powder coating


----------



## BPitcher

Wow, thats a sweet lookin' rig.


----------



## phil k

*frenchy*

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g233/thereheis/100_3461.jpg

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g233/thereheis/100_3439.jpg

you gota quit working so hard,theres no ac in that compartment.....


----------



## cannonjb123

wow, what a boat. Great work.


----------



## Frenchy

Phil, Again another picture of me looking like hell. Thanks for the opportunity to work on your boat. It was a real pleasure and I hope that you get as much using it as I did working on it.

Gene


----------



## rhale

Frenchy said:


> Phil, Again another picture of me looking like hell. Thanks for the opportunity to work on your boat. It was a real pleasure and I hope that you get as much using it as I did working on it.
> 
> Gene


Does this mean that it is finished? How about some splash pics?


----------



## phil k

*splash time*

well if i could get gene out of the engine compartment i would go splash it ,,,we are headed out of gatewoods on tuesday and going to aDMR to have some aluminum work done then it's SPLASH TIME,,,,,,,


----------



## fishtruck

Phil,

Let me know if you need anybody to go with you come splash day. I can head down almost any time and need to work on the Sarita a little.

Rob C

D. Your work looks GREAT congrats!! I hope to use you soon.


----------



## Batboy0068

Any Splash Pics Yet????


----------



## phil k

hey rob 
thanks i just might do that .thatnks for the offer.gota put some time on it before fishing season...so you still have yours at island moorings ???well looks like we are headed out of d's on tuesday,all strapped down and ready to roll..they did a wonderful install ....all first class from start to finish......

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g233/thereheis/100_3491.jpg

phil


----------



## fishtruck

Yea, still at Island Moorings, give me a call if needed.

Rob C


----------



## robott

cant wait to see it in the water


----------



## phil k

*movin on*

this is one fantastic team at gatewood marine.there is nothing that they cannot do or tackle and finish,there are alot of smart people there,for engines to wiring to motor replacements -overhauls it just doesn't matter they can do it all....they are very bussiness minded but most of all they are very friendly all of them.we were ther for almost 2 months doing a new install and they seemed like family .very helpful in all ways.in knowledge and expertice ,my wife and i just want to say thank you so very much for what you have done for us to our boat..with out you and your team i don't know what we would have done,,,THANK YOU AGAIN TO GATEWOOD SERVICES AND ALL EMPLOYIES.

PHIL & LINDA KINDLA

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g233/thereheis/100_3512.jpg


----------



## dieseldude

Thanks Phil & Linda that's very nice we enjoyed working with both of you. Only question I have is how are you going to be able to finish the boat without (Frenchy) ?


----------



## Frenchy

Thanks again Phil and Linda for the opportunity to work on your boat, it was a pleasure. Im sure you can finish the rest without me, but I think that you will need some help fishing it. Call me. 
Gene


----------



## ramrunner2

phil k said:


> this is one fantastic team at gatewood marine.
> 
> I agree completely. They repowered our boat and just about rebuilt or replaced every other mechanical item last year. We couldn't be more pleased. We are very fortunate to have found the Gatewood team. (That even means you Gene). There is nothing I wouldn't trust them to do.
> 
> Sam


----------



## Formula4Fish

ramrunner2 said:


> phil k said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is one fantastic team at gatewood marine.
> 
> I agree completely. They repowered our boat and just about rebuilt or replaced every other mechanical item last year. We couldn't be more pleased. We are very fortunate to have found the Gatewood team. (That even means you Gene). There is nothing I wouldn't trust them to do.
> 
> Sam
> 
> 
> 
> Right on! NOBODY works on my boat but myself or the Gatewood team.
Click to expand...


----------



## phil k

*team*

you mean you let gene on your boat also :help:????:bounce: he even took his shoes off and then told me no more shoes on the boat....

phil


----------



## phil k

go easy there frenchy don't wear out that back scratcher you got...


----------



## Frenchy

Oh come on guys, You all know that you couldn't have done it quite so well with out me sticking my fingers in it. Gene


----------



## ramrunner2

phil k said:


> go easy there frenchy don't wear out that back scratcher you got...


Careful Phil, or Gene will make you install satellite radio for him to listen to while he is working. I keep waiting for him to suggest AC for the engine room as well. I'm sure he could find room for a compressor in there somewhere.

Sam


----------



## phil k

so hows it going on the other repower FRENCHY ????

PHIL


----------



## Frenchy

Phil, the other repower is going okay, started bolting down the port engine, sat, completed exhaust on friday, try putting in saddles with the pipping in the way, very messy. Will start the stbd motor on monday if DD lets me, I may have to go and install the AC in the engineroom of Sam's boat, I have a place all picked out for it. HA HA HA. 

Gene


----------



## phil k

did ya'll get the other 31 from port a there ? pocket change????? i can;t work on the boat ubtil the guy gets back,,,i am lost not seeing it or being on it ,,,

phil


----------



## dieseldude

Yea phill your's left & that one showed up we have a few issues the deal with stop by & ck it out. They painted it before glassing in the exhust 6" on the motors & 4" coming out the stern. among other things but no problem!
Daryl


----------



## phil k

just give frenchy a saw-zaw because HE AINT SCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERD....


----------



## Frenchy

Your right Phil, give me the saws all and I'll cut a hole in anything, I had lots of practice on yours and didn't even mess it up too much. HA HA HA.


----------



## dieseldude

*gone fishing*

well finally got it wet here's some pix.

motor cover & seat



















splash day 6-28-07 start proping


----------



## dieseldude

Friday 6-29-07 loaded back on the trailer & took back to the shop to install the top & wire up &install the antenas ect.



















two evenings later ready to go back in the water.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Lookin' good. You did an outstanding job on her.


----------



## saltyj

*Overhauled*

B-e-a-utiful Dieseldude!!! Congrats!!


----------



## txseadog

Nice.


----------



## Bret

Hey Dieseldude, saw you guys on thursday by woodys.... we stopped by and said hey..
nice boat.... look forward to hearing some numbers when you get some hrs..


----------



## dieseldude

performance # with 15x15 props 24 knot cruse 28 knot wot. During break in runing 21-24 knots burning 5.6 GPH went fishing offshore to big southern saturday ran 14 HRS runing time 4-6' seas 17-19 knots going out & came back in at 23 knots burnt 61.5 gallons of fuel thats burning 4.4 gallons per hr. So far Im very happy with these motors. I've got another set of props at the prop shop having them cut down to 14x17s hopfully get cruse up to 27-28 knots.
Thanks Daryl


----------



## Fowlhooked

Looks and sounds great. Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## fishtruck

D,

Is that from the shop or Port A, from PA it's around 80NM so around 1.3 mpg. or the shop around 1.8, with that lets go to the floaters!! I got the blatter, and the BEER.

Rob


----------



## STxFisherman

Hey Daryl....what is your estimate of the range? 
I have been thinking about getting a new boat because I do not have range on my Mako. If the range is pretty good....I might want to look into getting diesels for my boat.


----------



## rhale

The boat looks great!!!! How was the fishing on the maiden voyage???? Or were yall just boat riding in 6' sea's for fun....


----------



## fender bender

Congrats on a fine job and thank you for a fine job on posting it up for us to read.


----------



## SkeeterRonnie

excellent read, and a big congratulations on a beautiful work of art!!! You can definately tell you take pride in your work!!


----------



## ramrunner2

You guys sure looked good when we saw you in the channel. 5.6 GPH is nice!

Sam


----------



## dieseldude

*Thanks*

Thanks guys enjoyed posting the progress pix your encouragement was very motavating still have a little more work to finish but I can enjoy the boat while I finish I'm rigging the out riggers now & installing the scuppers. Here's a pix of Sat's catch.










Daryl


----------



## dieseldude

Put the finishing touches on the overhauled this winter & added a little bling. Replaced the rear fuel tanks, instaled the headliner, instaled fwd speakers & dvd monitor for underwater camera, varnished the teak, added spray curtins & bimini top, added a/c vented in the cabin & on the console. Now we just need the wind to lay & get a loan to get diesel. Here's a few pix.














































a/c vents in cabin & consol


----------



## STxFisherman

Very cool Daryl.

If you know anyone that wants to buy the same boat for a project....my 26 Mako is up for sale. It's at the Boat Stop in the bluff.


----------



## dieseldude

a few more pix




























crew is ready to go



















Thanks Daryl


----------



## wahoo

All I can say is "wow". I am speechless. What a beautiful boat. Congratulations on a fine project and absolute spectacular finishing product. You have a classic in every sense of the word and a boat that I would be very proud to own.


----------



## ramrunner2

Looks great Daryl. See you guys on Friday.

Sam


----------



## crawfishking

Wow. That is amazing.


----------



## Formula4Fish

Outstanding job, Daryl... Next time I'm in the 'hood I need to stop by and take a tour.


----------



## dstring55

i told you not to use me in these photo

monkey


----------



## STxFisherman

Be happy monkey....this publicity should result in many fishing trips with you and some hot female monkies.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Awesome job! Get those ladies some bean bags though! LOL


----------



## phil k

that ac you have is a cat's ***....i love it


----------



## Tombo

First Mako with inboards that I saw was in Florida. Think it was a 26' model. Until then I thought all Mako's were outboard or I/O's.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Very great re-build - congrats on doing it right. Hope you have some great time on the water with it!


----------



## Fishdaze

Beautiful boat you've got there!


----------



## STxFisherman

26 foot Mako boats with inboards were only built between 1975 and 1977. Tremendous hull !


----------



## squidmotion

droooooooooooollll.

very very impressed with your boat...

i have always wanted a mako inboard....i absolutely love 'em!
we had a 17 angler that was a great little boat....

that is one beautiful restoration you have done to a classic!!!


----------



## hookemtim

comparing the before and after pics, ya'll did one hell of a job. Great looking boat!...the a/c is the cherry on top


----------



## dieseldude

Thanks everybody I had a good time rebuilding it. & Now I plan to have a good time fishing it.
Daryl


----------



## Wakerider1424

Lookin forward to seein some reports from that badboy!!! Awesome! really!


----------



## Tombo

I remember Chris Craft building a similar boat about the same time


----------



## Captn C

Your pics are blocked from me here at work, but I got the chance to check them out last night at home...that is some sweet work you've done on that boat!


The guys at Classic Mako would love to see your project boat, if you have not already posted it there.


----------



## KPLugnut

*Just bought the twin to it*

Dieseldude, first let me congratulate you on an incredibly awesome restoration (even tho, this post is several years old now). The pictures are priceless to me as I now own almost the identical twin to your 75 Mako. Mine has the original twin 351 Ford inboards, both in TERRIBLE shape (but I'm an engine guy so no problem).
What I'm in need of, tho, is help with all the little other things like cutlass seals, pumps, cleaning, paint, etc. Also, the boat came with no tower or top at all for the CC, but I found mounting points on the gunwales and aft section of the cabin/front deck. My thinking is to have a newer top built by a local builder up here in southern NJ.
Anyway, before I ramble too much, thanks again for all the GREAT restoration pics and ideas!!


----------



## Momma's Worry

*Mako*

outstanding work !!!..I know what you all went through with that project...we did the same to a 1983 Grady-White 24 T ...total rebuild plus custom additions..took 3 years plus(2000-03)(i was building production skiffs back then)..
We are still using it today.....

David Lawrence
Lawrence Marine boat services
Liberty,Tx
Marine electronics new / used


----------

